# Meaning of "reward" on reviews



## PClapham (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi- what does it mean when "reward" is listed for a resort that hasn't been reviewed recently?
Thanks

Anita


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Keep Those Timeshare Reviews A-Coming.*

When the TUG reviews of a particular timeshare are out of date or lacking entirely, TUG management offers a free 6-month membership extension to whoever sends in a new review of that timeshare. 

I figured I could just keep sending in review after review, as a way of getting virtually free TUG membership. 

But it turns out I actually have to _stay_ at the timeshare I'm reviewing or the review doesn't count. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pammex (Dec 4, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> When the TUG reviews of a particular timeshare are out of date or lacking entirely, TUG management offers a free 6-month membership extension to whoever sends in a new review of that timeshare.
> 
> I figured I could just keep sending in review after review, as a way of getting virtually free TUG membership.
> 
> ...



Oh you are so funny....I really got a chuckle out of that...yes you have to "stay"there :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

On that note I am going to bed, with a smile on my face and a chuckle in my gut...LOL


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2008)

you can actually click it to view this page

http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## PClapham (Dec 4, 2008)

*reviews*

I think this is a great policy- an excellent way to get lazy people (like me) to be sure to post reviews on return.
Anita


----------



## calgarygary (Dec 15, 2008)

How long does it take for the reward to show up on your acct?  I have done 2 reviews and have yet to receive an extension.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2008)

they arent applied automatically.

roughly 2 months before your membership is set to expire, you will begin recieving the first of your renewal notices.

in that notice is a reminder to extend your membership using awards instead of paying.

simply reply stating you wish to extend your membership using awards, and we take care of the rest.


----------

